# Just starting out...



## mattzer (Nov 30, 2007)

Hi, 
I saw a systema video on youtube and became highly interested in learning this art.  I live in a small town and only have one other person to help me train, which is also interested in learning. Im not really sure which place to start, or if there is even a correct place to start. Any help there would be appreciated.

Also we are not exactly well off financially so we cant go around buying the videos that are for sale. Does anyone have any online resources which would help us learn? thanks!

Thanks again, i hope i have some options. 

mattzer


----------



## Jai (Nov 30, 2007)

google search is your best friend when you are broke. You may find some very good material to help you start with, and maybe even someone close by that could point you in the right direction.


----------



## D Dempsey (Dec 1, 2007)

Well where do you live?  I'm sure there is somebody within a reasonable distance who either teaches or has a training group.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 1, 2007)

It is going to be very hard to learn without someone teaching you. (if not impossible)  I would advise finding a systema teacher within driving distance and training under them as often as you can so that you actually learn proberly!


----------



## Drac (Dec 1, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> It is going to be very hard to learn without someone teaching you. (if not impossible) I would advise finding a systema teacher within driving distance and training under them as often as you can so that you actually learn proberly!


 
Ya beat me to it Brian..I concure..


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 1, 2007)

Look here for teachers and seminars 
http://www.russianmartialart.com/

Also there are some great people on MT that train Systema


----------



## Blindside (Dec 1, 2007)

I know diddly about Systema except for what I have seen in the internet, but from the looks of it, I really don't think this is an art that lends itself to distance learning.

I'm pretty skeptical of distance learning regardless of style, but with an art like Systema, I suspect its impossible.  Unfortunately, if you can't afford videos, you probably can't afford to travel to seminars, or to take regular private lessons, so you wouldn't be able to get the quality control checks you need anyway.

Lamont


----------

